# Baby products



## MassiveHeadache (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi, 

I've heard that baby products, including toys & clothes, are quite expensive in Portugal and there isn't much to choose from. Is that correct? 

Many thanks!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

No - Not correct. 

Even the Portuguese have been having babies for quite a while now and there is a whole network of 'baby support industry' with differing pricing and qualities just as there is in every country. If you need to speak to some manufacturers, wholesalers, importers or retailers then there are plenty to choose from.


----------

